# Rado Diastar - Is There A Bracelet Available For This?



## chrisCAL (Sep 20, 2009)

Hello all,

does anyone know if there is a Rado bracelet available which will fit this watch - 129 3575. 4N. See photos below for ref:



















It was bought in Hong Kong for me back in 1994.

Thanks in advance,

Christian


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

I would think it,s highly unlikely you would find a bracelet for this, the only place you could ask is at a Rado dealership.


----------



## chrisCAL (Sep 20, 2009)

dombox40 said:


> I would think it,s highly unlikely you would find a bracelet for this, the only place you could ask is at a Rado dealership.


Thanks - yes, I guess that's the most logical place to ask.


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

If you do ask at a Rado dealers get them to let you have a chair first.


----------



## chrisCAL (Sep 20, 2009)

luddite said:


> If you do ask at a Rado dealers get them to let you have a chair first.


Ha ha  Yep - I guess I'll probably need a small oxygen tank too!

Might just get the existing (worn) leather one replaced - I guess that'll be pricy enough...


----------



## Mirokujames (Dec 14, 2011)

oooh thats a nice watch, id be scared to wear it though looks so fragile


----------



## 5thlancers (Dec 14, 2011)

Found this if your interested.

My link


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

luddite said:


> If you do ask at a Rado dealers get them to let you have a chair first.


& the phone number for an independent financial adviser


----------

